# my babies



## raggylou (Feb 17, 2014)

hi everyone just thought would post some pics these are my 2 lilac baby's


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are gorgeous, how old are they, _


----------



## raggylou (Feb 17, 2014)

21weeks old  so still babies!!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Lucky you, they are beautiful..What are their names?


----------



## raggylou (Feb 17, 2014)

Roy and blossom


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool names


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww they are beautiful babies:thumbup:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

They are beautiful and great names too..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful kittens :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Stunning kittens :biggrin:


----------



## raggylou (Feb 17, 2014)

i couldn't help post these pics of them too


----------



## JohnLondon (Oct 19, 2013)

They're gorgeous


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

They are simply stunning :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

raggylou said:


> i couldn't help post these pics of them too


 Hmm - does the word "besotted" mean anything to you  Don't blame you at all - they are unbelievably good at looking cute.


----------



## PhilC4 (Feb 26, 2014)

Awe they look so sweet. What cute babies you have.


----------

